# Eclipse: Teamprojekt



## Chr__Au (13. Jan 2011)

Hallo, ich muss mit ein paar Mitstudenten im nächsten halben Jahr ein Projekt realisieren. Da wir überwiegend von zu Hause aus programmieren, währe es praktisch, wenn wir unseren Code schnell und zuverlässig austauschen könnten. Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine richtig gute Möglichkeit gefunden dies durchzusetzen.

Könnten Ihr mir evtl. eine Möglichkeit empfehlen wie ich in einer Gruppe von 3-4 Personen schnell und zuverlässig Coding austauschen kann.

*Eigener Server?*
Evtl. gibt es da ja auch eine Möglichkeit dies auch über einen Webserver zu realisieren. Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt, dass es ein System gibt, über welches ich Zugangsdaten z.B. in eine Datenbank hinterlege und dann über ein Plugin in Eclipse diese dann verwenden kann um mein Programmiertes Coding hochzuladen und die anderen können es sich dann sofort herunterladen und es wird sofort in Ihr Workspace gespeichert.

*Sourceforge / Google Code?*
Ich habe jetzt auch schon im Forum einen Beitrag gefunden da wurde Sourceforge empfohlen habe ich weiß nicht, wie dich dies realisieren kann. Oder gibt es da auch etwas über Google Code. Oder habt Ihr eine andere Anleitung wie ich dies durchsetzten kann?:rtfm:


----------



## darekkay (13. Jan 2011)

SVN ist das Stichwort.

Jede vernünftige Uni bzw. Info-Fakultät sollte einen SVN-Server kostenlos für ihre Studenten anbieten. Falls das nicht der Fall ist, dann sucht man sich eben einen kostenlosen SVN-Server im Internet. Davon gibt es ja genügeng, z.B. der von dir genannte sourceforge.

Tutorials, wie SVN mit Eclipse funktioniert, gibt es genügend - einfach mal googlen ^^


----------



## homer65 (13. Jan 2011)

Für Eclipse und SVN braucht man ein Plugin.
Ich glaube da stehen sogar mehrere zur Auswahl.
Ich benutze Subclipse: subclipse.tigris.org
Hier im Forum wurde allerdings von manchen behauptet, das
Subversive: Eclipse Subversive - SVN Team Provider Project
Das bessere Plugin wäre.


----------

